# Trying a natural hair color



## Geek2 (Jan 1, 2005)

I bought Naturcolor from Mother's Market the other day and I'm trying it today. I'm really nervous because my hair looks dark brown right now with the color on. I'm trying to get blond color. I'm going to rinse it off in a minute....will let you know what happened. Yikes!

Yikes!!! My hair turned ash. It's very gray. Now what do I do???? I ruined my beautiful blonde hair just trying to fix the roots and make it all one color. I learned my lesson big time with color hair home. I'll have to pay my stylist to fix this now. I'm sure they are not open today but I'll have to see if I can get an emergency appointment tomorrow since I can't go anywhere looking like this. Lesson for all of us to learn....leave hair coloring to the professionals. They are definitely worth the money. I was doing this trying to save money and now it's going to cost me big time. I'm so MAD!!! at myself.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 2, 2005)

I attemped to fix the color by using L'Oreal Colourexperte and it didn't work. Now my hair is strawberry blonde. I guess it's better than all over ash. I'm going to call tomorrow and see if my stylist and see me. If not I guess I'll just have to wait and suffer. I'm so bummed that I did this and ruined my beautiful blonde hair. I'm hoping that my stylist will be able fix my hair back to normal.


----------



## Joyeuux (Jan 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* I attemped to fix the color by using L'Oreal Colourexperte and it didn't work. Now my hair is strawberry blonde. I guess it's better than all over ash. I'm going to call tomorrow and see if my stylist and see me. If not I guess I'll just have to wait and suffer. I'm so bummed that I did this and ruined my beautiful blonde hair. I'm hoping that my stylist will be able fix my hair back to normal. Oooh, I'm sorry to hear about this!



A friend of mine had a similiar problem but she kept trying to fix it herself and just made it worse. I'm sure that your stylist can get you back to a good place. It may take time &amp; extra $$, but it'll be well worth it. Best wishes!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* I attemped to fix the color by using L'Oreal Colourexperte and it didn't work. Now my hair is strawberry blonde. I guess it's better than all over ash. I'm going to call tomorrow and see if my stylist and see me. If not I guess I'll just have to wait and suffer. I'm so bummed that I did this and ruined my beautiful blonde hair. I'm hoping that my stylist will be able fix my hair back to normal. Aawww 
Hugs...


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your support! I feel better already just anxious to get it fixed.


----------



## HarleyMom (Jan 2, 2005)

*Oh Reija, hope your feeling better there, I have had the same thing happen to me a couple of times, a color will look so good on the model in the picture that's on the box, get home and try it and it comes out looking nothing like it. I'm sure your stylist will be able to help you out, good luck and let us know how it goes.*


----------



## Geek (Jan 2, 2005)

ATTN everyone, we are goin to try to fix this now. I am helping................LOL





She went and bought some professional stuff from a pro beauty supply store...

Will post back how this goes!





Originally Posted by *HarleyMom* 

*Oh Reija, hope your feeling better there, I have had the same thing happen to me a couple of times, a color will look so good on the model in the picture that's on the box, get home and try it and it comes out looking nothing like it. I'm sure your stylist will be able to help you out, good luck and let us know how it goes.*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 2, 2005)

Awww.. sorry to hear about that Reija!! What was the color you were doing originally? Was it an ash color? I've never heard of that brand before... but sometimes those "natural" dyes use ingredients that can give some unexpected results... usually darker than others. I mean look at some of the red colors that are available... basic red dyes - then you go and use something natural like a red henna... and BAM! You've got Extreme red like Lucille Ball. The only thing I like with some natural minerals that you can buy at a store is the Garnier 100% color. Blonde hair is usually very porous from being bleached so much. So it's very easy for it to suck in color. I personally don't like ash colors - they rarely look good on anyone. Goldens are usually more friendly, especially for blondes. Hope you and your "assistant Tony" find something that works for you!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 2, 2005)

Lets post some "IN PROGRESS" Pics, looks dark but it's cuz it's wet I HOPE LOL

Will post some FINISHED Pics after it's done also

(this is really funny w/ tony helping LOL)




















Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Awww.. sorry to hear about that Reija!! What was the color you were doing originally? Was it an ash color? I've never heard of that brand before... but sometimes those "natural" dyes use ingredients that can give some unexpected results... usually darker than others. I mean look at some of the red colors that are available... basic red dyes - then you go and use something natural like a red henna... and BAM! You've got Extreme red like Lucille Ball. The only thing I like with some natural minerals that you can buy at a store is the Garnier 100% color. Blonde hair is usually very porous from being bleached so much. So it's very easy for it to suck in color. I personally don't like ash colors - they rarely look good on anyone. Goldens are usually more friendly, especially for blondes. Hope you and your "assistant Tony" find something that works for you!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 2, 2005)

Still looks like it might still have a strawberry touch to it...but then again, any red is hard to remove without going with a high volume of peroxide. What stuff did you get? And definitly post the After pics!!! LOL


----------



## Geek (Jan 2, 2005)

So far so good!!! Looks very blonde to me....blowdrying right now

WILL SEND PICS soon as we are done....

I am a computer geek NOT a hair dyer

hair dyer? is that a word?





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Still looks like it might still have a strawberry touch to it...but then again, any red is hard to remove without going with a high volume of peroxide. What stuff did you get? And definitly post the After pics!!! LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* So far so good!!! Looks very blonde to me....blowdrying right now
WILL SEND PICS soon as we are done....

I am a computer geek NOT a hair dyer

hair dyer? is that a word?

You're more a "Colorist" LOL



Tell her to dry faster!! LOL I have to leave for a bit - but I'm staying until you post her pics!!! j/k LOL


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 2, 2005)

Drying faster! LOL










Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

You're more a "Colorist" LOL



Tell her to dry faster!! LOL I have to leave for a bit - but I'm staying until you post her pics!!! j/k LOL


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 2, 2005)

Can't wait to see..


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 2, 2005)

OKAY, I am HAPPY NOW!!!!!!















Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

You're more a "Colorist" LOL



Tell her to dry faster!! LOL I have to leave for a bit - but I'm staying until you post her pics!!! j/k LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 2, 2005)

Yup... I'd say you're a definite BLONDE again!! LOL Well, at least you know what color to get next time. Mega blondes is a good one.



Happy for you!! Looks good!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks. I'm SO glad I'm back to normal. I think I burned my scalp a little bit though. It feels a little irritate tonight. I put some aloe vera gel on it. Is there anything I should do to help my scalp to recover? I don't feel it being that way the whole head, just in one part on the top of the head.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 3, 2005)

It's from dying it so many times... it will usually get irritated, no matter how 'strong-scalped' you are



The back to back use of the peroxide will make it a little sore for awhile. Honestly, just be gentle if you shampoo, go easy on brushing, and it will heal itself within a day or two.


----------



## HarleyMom (Jan 3, 2005)

*Looks great Reija! Whew......I know you must be relieved



*


----------



## keaLoha (Jan 4, 2005)

WOW Reija! that looks great!



sorry you had to go through all of that, but i would've never known if you didn't post. be sure to condition well b/c all that color tortured your hair. also stay away from the hair dryer as much as possible until the texture is restored back to normal.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks. It's feeling better already.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Jan 9, 2005)

OMG!! Reija, your initial post made me cringe! As a colorist, I don't encourage home color b/c of the "accidents" that can occur.

I'm glad that it turned out ok in the end. Your poor hair! Get yourself some good protein strengthening treatments!

One of my faves is layering MOP Extreme Protein &amp; MOP Extreme Moisture. I put the Protein on first, so it will penetrate the hair; then layer the Moisture on top. Wrap your head in saran wrap &amp; blast a hair dryer on it for about 5 min, until it's warm. Leave it on for at least 20-30 min before rinsing.

I hope that next time you have an urge to match your root color, you'll leave it to your colorist. She didn't scold you too bad, did she?


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks for the advice! I went to see my stylist today. She cut the dead ends off and my hair is back to normal again. I will never color my hair again myself. My stylist was nice about the whole thing though when I told her the story.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Jan 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* Thanks for the advice! I went to see my stylist today. She cut the dead ends off and my hair is back to normal again. I will never color my hair again myself. My stylist was nice about the whole thing though when I told her the story. That's good to hear!




Did you get a new style at all? How much did you trim off? Did you get a protein treatment?

We need an updated pic!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 9, 2005)

Here are some pictures of the hair cut. My face is bare other than some lipgloss. Next time I'll wear makeup. I got a layered cut which I've had before. I love my hairdresser because I don't have to tell her anything she knows how to cut it. All I told her is that I'm still trying to grow my hair despite the fact that I just fried it with the home color experiment.



She cut the dead ends off, the layers on the top were damaged but she said the rest of the hair is good and she said that no need for a deep treatment. She was actually amazed how good of condition my hair was.





Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 

That's good to hear!




Did you get a new style at all? How much did you trim off? Did you get a protein treatment?

We need an updated pic!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow! It turned out so nice!

And you photograph great even with only l/g!!

I'm sure Tony knows what a hot babe he has for a wife!





Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)*









Here are some pictures of the hair cut. My face is bare other than some lipgloss. Next time I'll wear makeup. I got a layered cut which I've had before. I love my hairdresser because I don't have to tell her anything she knows how to cut it. All I told her is that I'm still trying to grow my hair despite the fact that I just fried it with the home color experiment.



She cut the dead ends off, the layers on the top were damaged but she said the rest of the hair is good and she said that no need for a deep treatment. She was actually amazed how good of condition my hair was.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## rowantree (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow, your hair looks beautiful! I love the color &amp; it looks like you have highlights too! I just read an article that said "red is in" but after seeing your hair now, there's no way I am going to touch red. My hair is medium/dark brown, I've never been able to achieve the blond you have...SOB!


----------



## Geek (Jan 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *rowantree* 

Wow, your hair looks beautiful! I love the color &amp; it looks like you have highlights too! I just read an article that said "red is in" but after seeing your hair now, there's no way I am going to touch red. My hair is medium/dark brown, I've never been able to achieve the blond you have...SOB!







Rowantree, this was a fun day! LOL I had to assist in hair stuff....we laughed alot(I mean I laughed) she was pissed!! Anyhow....


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 11, 2005)

Now when does she get to play beauty salon on YOUR head?!?!?! LOL


----------



## Geek (Jan 11, 2005)

LOL she already trims my hair, what I have left LOL.





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Now when does she get to play beauty salon on YOUR head?!?!?! LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 11, 2005)

LOL.... Pick it up off the floor &amp; glue it back on... wa-la!


----------



## Geek (Jan 11, 2005)

Grrrrrrrrrr!!









Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

LOL.... Pick it up off the floor &amp; glue it back on... wa-la!


----------



## Geek (Jan 17, 2005)

Everyone lets *welcome *Reija's Mom from Finland! She rarely visits, but this time, she has posted a message. Let's every one say "HI"





Originally Posted by *maije* 

Hello from Finland !!! Very nice-looking hair !! I think the colour is perfect, and if the hair sometimes feels to be too dry, mean under the Californian sun, will be worth of trying some oiltreatment with the hairdresser.
With Love "grandmutsi"


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *maije* Thank`s Tony !! I really appreciate to "stay with the young-ones" for sharing the opinions of beauty-things, too
with love "grandmutsi"

Hi Maije!!! It's so nice to meet you!!



I'm Janelle from New York....


----------



## HarleyMom (Jan 17, 2005)

*Hello Maije and welcome to MUT, I'm Harley from Florida, I know you will like it here,MUT is very friendly*


----------



## Joyeuux (Jan 17, 2005)

Welcome to Makeuptalk Maije! You have a beautiful daughter!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks mom!


----------



## Laura (Jan 18, 2005)

How cute is all this "Thanks mom!"!!

Hiya Maije, i'm not too far from you! I'm living in Ireland! Hope to see you around the boards more often!


----------

